# Building a machine shop workbench with steel storage rack



## GoceKU (Jul 24, 2017)

I've been needing a workbench in my machine shop, i have good size workbenches in both my garages, and could not find used one that fits my space, so i made this one, for the top i use 3 mm hot rolled except the left corner there i used 20 mm of 4150 that i had around, many times i need to hit something and is nice to have some place you not concerned about denting it, for the legs i used 2 x 1 inch pipe, and some 3/4 for the storage rack i also made two drawers, i made them extra deep so i can store power tools, i'm not a short person and having to bend to work on something is getting old, so i made the bench extra tall, i wanted to share this build, may inspire someone.


----------



## kvt (Jul 24, 2017)

Your making me rethink mine a little,   As I could put storage in the empty space I currently have.   And the extra weight just helps hold things steady.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 24, 2017)

Very nice low cost solution. Great job. Mike


----------



## Mikebr5 (Jul 24, 2017)

kvt said:


> As I could put storage in the empty space I currently have.   ...




Wait.... Do you really have empty space?!     haha  
I find that I need to periodically have a purge of my shop tables to find that near mythical creature.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 25, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> Very nice low cost solution. Great job. Mike


Thank You, my name is not Mike, is Goce.


----------



## GoceKU (Jul 25, 2017)

The extra weight helps with stability, at first because of the high and small width was little shaky, now is solid as a rock.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 26, 2017)

Goce, you are absolutely correct. My name is Mike, and I'm just in the habit of ending my posts with my name. Cheers, Mike



GoceKU said:


> Thank You, my name is not Mike, is Goce.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 26, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> Goce, you are absolutely correct. My name is Mike, and I'm just in the habit of ending my posts with my name. Cheers, Mike



Mike, it looks like it is time to set up your signature.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-create-a-signature.58722/


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 15, 2017)

As a member of the 10 ton of stuff stored in a 5 ton space group I brazed 3/4" lag bolts onto junked irrigation wheel spokes then bent a pair 12 inches long to accept a 4" x 48"  plastic pipe. Did the same to make a pair 18" long then screwed them into the shelf above my lathe. Split the 4" x 48" pipe length wise and laid in the curves.    Rounds 3/4" and smaller are stored behind my lathe.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## GoceKU (Sep 16, 2017)

rock_breaker said:


> As a member of the 10 ton of stuff stored in a 5 ton space group I brazed 3/4" lag bolts onto junked irrigation wheel spokes then bent a pair 12 inches long to accept a 4" x 48" plastic pipe. Did the same to make a pair 18" long then screwed them into the shelf above my lathe. Split the 4" x 48" pipe length wise and laid in the curves. Rounds 3/4" and smaller are stored behind my lathe.


Any picture, Ray?


----------



## Randall Marx (Sep 22, 2017)

GoceKU said:


> Any picture, Ray?


Yeah, Ray. I would like to see this setup also. Might be very helpful. Plus, as you know, we all like pictures!


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2017)

I use a pvc pipe 6" dia. X 12' + long with couplers and screw in caps mounted in u straps bolted or lagged to the shop wall out back it's amazing how much steel will fit inside easily. I buy full lengths and have the cut usually in half . They're easier to transport and store. Just adding this as an option to indoor storage . They don't rust in there either surprisingly.


----------



## GoceKU (Sep 23, 2017)

I've seen it done with PVC pipe, sheetrock tubing, steel racks, but i don't have need, my machine shop hasn't got length to fit full size length material, plus the steel store sales material in meters and centimeters, so i buy only as much as i need and the steel store is 4 km from me.


----------

